# What should my first tortoise be?



## OxygenJunkie (Aug 10, 2012)

I really like Hermann's, but also the Russians. I live in San Francisco, if that helps. I want to get a baby even though it might be difficult for beginners, but I have researched many care sheets. I'm also gathering supplies for the enclosure. 

Also, can anyone tell me any good sources to get the tortoises and supplies such as substrates and heating/lighting sets.

Thanks


----------



## Tom (Aug 11, 2012)

Those two species would be my top two choices. You will likely have the fewest problems if you get a baby that is well started from a good breeder and at least a few months old. There are lots of good breeders here on the forum.

I buy most of my tortoise supplies at the hardware store. Tubs, substrate, terra cotta plant saucers for food and water, light fixtures, flood bulbs, timers, remote probed thermometers, etc...

For items that can't be found at a hardware store, I like LLL Reptile. Temp guns, UV bulbs, nicer looking black colored light fixtures with ceramic fittings, decorations, coco coir bricks, CHEs, calcium and vitamin supplements, etc...


----------



## wellington (Aug 11, 2012)

Be sure you are careful with the info you have already researched. There is a lot of bad or incorrect care info on the Internet. Be sure to do lots of your research on this forum. We have different ways available of doing things, but they are all good ways. Good luck in your decision.

BTW Hello and WELCOME


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 11, 2012)

I think I am hearing you learning more towards the Hermanns, if so then I think you should follow your own mind. Both species are almost exactly the same level of "difficulty".


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 11, 2012)

" A HAPPY ONE"


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 11, 2012)

N2TORTS said:


> " A HAPPY ONE"



What a great response!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 11, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> > " A HAPPY ONE"
> ...


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Aug 11, 2012)

I think a Hermanns or a russian would be great for you. Both of them have nearly identical care but the hermanns can take more humidity/moisture. I get most of my substrate from my local HomeDepot or Lowes. You should be able to get all your heating/lighting sets at your local PetSmart or Petco. Although there should be a local mom and pop pet shop that should have those things as well. Good luck on your search!


----------



## CactusVinnie (Aug 13, 2012)

Hermanni is no match for Russians... MUCH MORE cold/humid conditions endured without a problem, while Russians can and DO succomb. The only disadvantage for Russians, but a serious one. 
I'd say go for Hermanni, no matter what ssp.


----------



## droogievesch (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm getting a Hermann's for my first tortoise, and I have yet to second guess this decision. I plan on checking out my local hardware store for supplies, but I have found the "enclosure" section of this forum to be a wealth of information for really elaborate "mansions" to simple/inexpensive ways to keep them. Tortoises really don't care about how "pretty" their enclosure is, only that it's the right temps, there's hiding spots, and they get fed. 

There are many places to get food supplies. There is this seed mix: http://www.tortoisesupply.com/TestudoMix which is nice, but doesn't say what's in it. There is a forum member who lives in your general area that says it grows really well for him. Otherwise, this one has come up quite a bit on forums: http://www.carolinapetsupply.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=41&products_id=590 which also describes what's in it. 

When it's time for me to buy my tortoise I know not to feel bad about asking a million questions. Most breeders will be more than happy to answer what they've been eating, their hatch date, etc. There are so many nice people here that I would like to do business with them. If you were to find somebody on a different site, I wouldn't be afraid to ask about their reputation (probably best through a PM). As new tortoise owners the last thing we need is to get off to a bad start with a sickly hatchling.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Aug 13, 2012)

A Hermann's will be easier to find as a CB baby.


----------

